# Cups



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm after some tips from experienced ff's please....

We though LO cup he had from foster care was a sippy cup, but health visitor said its a sucky one. He's 13 months & has bottles before bedtime & naps ( we're working on dropping the bottle for naps,its what hes been used to, we've reduced the amount of milk he has so he's better with solids now).
Anyway, I digressed, health visitor says we need to be working towards a sippy cup rather than a sucky cup. We've tried several ones but the problem is he loves the sensation of the water pouring down his neck, grrrrrr. He even lets it pour out his mouth when hes messing around with his sucky cup, so he thinks a sippy cups great as he gets soaked  & chuckles to homself 
So we're back on sucky cup & praising nice drinking & saying no & stopping the messy drinking. 

Any tips?or perhaps he's just not ready for a sippy cup? Or any cup suggestions.......


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Personally I'd say ignore the health visitor  
He's very young, it's early on in placement and he likes his cup and drinks from it (mostly!!)
There's plenty of time to change to a sippy cup...generally hvs are not used to adopted Los whose needs and priorities  are different to securely attached birth children.
I would just smile and nod next time she mentions it, his attachment to you is way more important xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I was told this by a HV too when Little Pink had her first visit post placement at around the 12 month mark. Was told her bottle, dummy and cup would impact on the muscles she needed to develop for her speech and language. She then asked my job role... Yep, speech and language!! Valued not upsetting my new and settling daughters routine more!! Having said all that I've heard good things about the munchkin miracle 360 cup, I hadn't heard of it when we had little lady placed xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree! As long as he drinks & is happy then that's great. I had several run ins with our hv as she was so fixated on what blossom should be doing by when, after getting myself pretty upset & stressed I decided sod it I'm doing what is right for her. 

It's not harmed her, she has always progressed at her own speed. The most important thing is your attachment not what hv thinks lo should be doing, take it with a pinch of salt xx

Ps we do have the 360 & it's great


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Broadly repeating what the others have said. If he is drinking normally - for him - that is the most important thing. You need him happy and comfortable and coping with transition before you change almost any single thing (unless properly harmful). So, yes, take on board the HV's advice...but in time. For quite a while after moving from FC keep the sucky cup. 
good luck and hope he's doing well and you are happy.
gettina


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think don't rush it, ignore hv, try everything and roll with what works for you.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Let them keep the beaker - 360 is a good option tho...

We get through several beakers a few months through loosing them out an about an my boys are 2&3 an they use them out an about - heck I use a straw style bottle myself when we're out .

My LO has only just stopped bottles for milk too at 23m, two bottles a day won't impact speech etc. My eldest just turned 3 has the best speech I know for a child his age and he had his bottle until nearly 2 X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

If this is a confessional may I please join    Our we man is 3 1/2 and he still has a bottle to go to bed and if he is ill. (Much to the distain of our hv  ) He drinks out of every other contraption/beaker/cup/glass he can find - including his hands if he is desperate lol yet he cwtches like a new born at 'bobo' time. Perhaps I'm being silly but it is our special time and he won't let anyone else give it to him.
Regarding it affecting speech - wee man is one of the most articulate little men you could meet (and I have taught for over 18 years!) 

Go with your gut - I can't recall many people walking down the aisle with a sucky cup or 'bobo'!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

After trying millions (probably not that much of an exaggeration!) of cups we came across the munchkin miracle 360 and it really is brilliant! He took to it immediately and I have to say he's 2 next week and we still use this because otherwise he'd just throw water everywhere! I'm happy it's not a suck cup so he can stick with it a while longer. We've only just dropped his bedtime bottle so he now has his milk in the cup downstairs before bed. I was in no rush to drop the bottle though, he was only having it at bedtime so I don't think 2 minutes a day would do any great damage! We just swapped to the cup because we completely changed our bedtime routine so it seemed the right time.


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Phew, such a relief to read all your replies, thank you so much.

I was stressing as we have a lac review shortly, but now I feel much more confident telling them & the HV how it is & that we don't feel its top of the list of priorities at the moment.

Its not like he has his bottle permanently with him, its 5 mins of a night & 5 mins for morning nap & the sucky cup when he has water. So the impact is low. 

Thank you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Flash 3 and a half here and still milk in a tommee tippee bottle first and last thing. Also if Ill she'll stop drinking and it's guarantee to get fluids in if I give her a bottle. She can drink out of anything but loves pouring water because she's a monkey. Do what makes life easy and makes you both happy. Next time either smile and nod or politely ask what recent training she has done in adoptive placements as her advice contradicts that given by psychologists specialising in attachment and development after trauma. Perhaps follow up with you always research before making decisions and would like to read the adoption development specialist she follows as it obviously offers a very different opinion to all you've read so far. Watch her feel awkward and say it's general development advice say oh it's advice for birth parents we're an adoptive placement did you miss that in the notes


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Wish I had your balls DIY!! Hardcore and loving it!!


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

DIY-  very true.....& i'll make that point at the lac review, its early days & his happiness is more important at the moment. 
I do wonder why he enjoys opening his mouth & pouring it down his front, if i dont catch him before he does it its a change of clothes every time


----------

